# Shabbingdon, Nr Thame @ Shabbingdon Steam Rally



## nukeadmin

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Shabbingdon Steam Rally in Shabbingdon, Nr Thame, Buckinghamshire starting 02/08/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=389

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## clive1821

Just listed this and I hope you all will enjoy this rally, but without the mud bath of last year..... all are welcome, and no doupt we'll have a BBQ etc over the weekend, please contact me if you require any more information....


----------



## clianthus

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## f64

*New Attendee Added*

f64 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oxford-wanderer

*New Attendee Added*

oxford-wanderer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jeffro

*New Attendee Added*

jeffro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mickric

*New Attendee Added*

mickric has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mike800966

*New Attendee Added*

mike800966 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MJP8008

*New Attendee Added*

MJP8008 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## starburst2

*New Attendee Added*

jbumfrey has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## moblee

*New Attendee Added*

moblee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## thedoc

*New Attendee Added*

thedoc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clive1821

Thank you every one for all the interest so much so the rally is full but not to fear i am now opening a stand by list and if any one would still like to come please feel free to contact me....

Best regards,

Clive


----------



## clive1821

If there are any more people who would like to come just pm me and we'll see what i can do at least i have a wating list already.... looking forward to seeing every one and hope we all have some fun


----------



## rayc

Clive, have you some directions into the site taking into account the information on the organisors website regarding a 3t limit on the road to Shabbington from the A418 at North Weston. Ray

http://www.greatbucks.org.uk/


----------



## alexblack13

*New Attendee Added*

alexblack13 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alexblack13

Alex black 13 has added name to list.

Mr's b will be there too... :wink: 

AB13CHB


----------



## alexblack13

Can't wait! We love this type of event and it will be our 1st M H rally.

Looking forward to meeting everyone there.. :wink: 

Alex B ...

AB13CHB


----------



## JohnandChristine

We're looking forward to it too, but how do I confirm that we shall be going.............


----------



## rayc

RX12 said:


> We're looking forward to it too, but how do I confirm that we shall be going.............


When you provisionally 'booked' you would have received an email. Within that email there is a link which you 'click' to confirm your attendance.


----------



## JohnandChristine

Thanks Ray
:wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Still quite a few unconfirmed on this rally  and I think Clive might have a waiting list so if you all could confirm yourselves it would be appreciated 


f64



If you can't confirm yourself send me a pm and I will do it for you as Clive is rather busy this week I think earning some pennies :lol: 

If anyone is NOT coming on the list can you please let us know

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

There is now a 3 tonne weight limit on the road into Shabbington from the junction of the A418 at North Weston. Over weight vehicles should seek an alternative route into the rally site.

Anyone worked out a good alternative route yet.


----------



## cronkle

Spacerunner said:


> There is now a 3 tonne weight limit on the road into Shabbington from the junction of the A418 at North Weston. Over weight vehicles should seek an alternative route into the rally site.
> 
> Anyone worked out a good alternative route yet.


I will get off the M40 and go straight past the the North Weston junction, turn left at the first round-about, left at the second round-about and then turn left again after a while to go into Shabbington on the Long Crendon road.

I hope that helps.


----------



## clive1821

Yes via long grendon on the thame side or via weatley on the oxford side, i have not been via these routes but that is the only way if over 3 t

Best regards,


Clive


----------



## moblee

Do we have a earliest arrival time for Friday :?: 

Thanks.


----------



## clive1821

moblee said:


> Do we have a earliest arrival time for Friday :?:
> 
> Thanks.


The gates should be open from 08:00 just park your self if i am not about and when i am there i ll just move you if necessary, we have about 30 vans arriving so space is going to be a little tight..... i am working on site so will not be far away....


----------



## mike800966

*Route into Shabbington avoiding weight limit*

We are coming from the West (Sunny Tewkesbury)
Having spent a bit of time looking at Google earth I think Cronkles route via Long Crendon is likely to be better than coming from Wheatley. In fact the B4011 coming north from Thame even shows a car transporter going sth so although its a B, it cant be that bad. Having said that I've seen car transporters trimming trees, but we wont go there will we?

You can see the reason for the weight limit south of the Old Fisherman Pub. I wouldn't say its impossible for a 3.5t like us but its a long narrow stretch and it would get pretty snarled up.

See you there

Mike & Ann


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Home safe and sound. :wink:

Just a quick thank you to Clive and Di for organising this rally, we have a great weekend with friends new and old! 

Thanks again, same time next year..........?

Keith and Ros


----------



## rayc

A great weekend. Many thanks to Clive and Di and their able deputies John and Jac.
Ray & Lesley


----------



## JollyJack

We too had a lovely week end  thanks to Di and Clive and everyone who helped to make it happen : fabulous - thank you


----------



## cronkle

Just like to say that we enjoyed the week-end as well. Thanks to Clive, and Dinks.

We think little Max and Jess thoroughly enjoyed their first time away in motorhomes.


----------



## JohnandChristine

Same here.
Thank you Clive and Di for organising a lovely weekend, and thanks to everyone for the warm welcome you gave us.

Same time next year for us too please !

Christine and John.


----------



## Spacerunner

What a great weekend and how brilliant to meet so many old friends. Thanks to Clive & Dinks for the organisation and the impromptu fire control demonstration at the bbq )


----------



## Sundial

*Shabbington*

Thanks Clive and Di for arranging this Rally...and the welcome from John and Jac.....what a fantastic, spirit lifting weekend. It was great to be in the same field as the heavy horses and watch them calmly enjoying the weather...very relaxing....who cares about the odd shower! How life used to be ...old fashioned and easy going. We loved it all...hoping to be doing it all again next year.

Sundial T&J


----------



## mike800966

Nice to be able to put a face to some names, sorry we couldn't stay longer. A lovely country show. Thanks again mike and ann


----------



## gaspode

I have to concur with eveyone else, lovely spot for a rally and great to meet members we haven't seen for a while. Plenty of great nostalgia with the horses, steam engines and vintage cars. I hope you'll be repeating it again next year Clive?

Thanks to all those who helped with the organising.


----------



## jeffro

*show*

Sorry turning up with a leaking fuel filter and making the whole place stink of diesel realy enjoyed the show and found everyone very friendly .We would have liked to stay for the barby but we still have to work on a monday jeff & dot


----------



## clive1821

I would like to say thank you all for coming the the steam rally and yes ill be doing it next year, i am also looking at going to bloxham steam rally and also looking at going to the shuttleworth air rally if i can get a place any one interested for next year?

Very best regards,


Clive


----------



## JohnandChristine

We'd be interested in Shuttleworth and Bloxham for next year Clive, subject to dates and committments.
We like all that kind of stuff.


----------



## ICDSUN2

*Shabbingotn*

Thanks Clive and Di, also thanks to everyone else friends old and new who made this rally a really fun weekend.

Same time, same place next year.

Regards
Pam


----------



## SGMGB

*steam fair*

Thanks to all who helped make this a great weekend. Sorry we had to leave Sunday afternoon but see you all next year.
Graham & Dorreen


----------



## Woofer

Thanks Clive & Di, lovely week end and we agree with all previous posts.
Pete & Mo


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Great weekend nice to see old friends and make some new ones

Ive put some piccys in the album HERE if any of you have some please put them in the album

Jac & John


----------



## bognormike

got to concur with everybody else - what a nice weekend! Back home now after a couple of days wandering in old Oxfordshire haunts...


----------



## SilverF1

Thanks Clive and Di for organising the meet, John and Jacquie for assisting and to all friends, old and new, for making it such a good weekend.

Thank God for the electric bike, without which, I wouldn't have seen as much of the show as I did.


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Great weekend nice to see old friends and make some new ones
> 
> Ive put some piccys in the album HERE if any of you have some please put them in the album
> 
> Jac & John


Jac, Where is the album? It is not in MH Rallies 2013 although the photos appear if you select 'show all photos'.
In any event I cannot see how to upload photos to it. 
Ray


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

rayc said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Great weekend nice to see old friends and make some new ones
> 
> Ive put some piccys in the album HERE if any of you have some please put them in the album
> 
> Jac & John
> 
> 
> 
> Jac, Where is the album? It is not in MH Rallies 2013 although the photos appear if you select 'show all photos'.
> In any event I cannot see how to upload photos to it.
> Ray
Click to expand...

Ray, when I follow the link I simply scroll down and the pictures are at the bottom of the first page.

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

rayc said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Great weekend nice to see old friends and make some new ones
> 
> Ive put some piccys in the album HERE if any of you have some please put them in the album
> 
> Jac & John
> 
> 
> 
> Jac, Where is the album? It is not in MH Rallies 2013 although the photos appear if you select 'show all photos'.
> In any event I cannot see how to upload photos to it.
> Ray[/quote
> 
> Hi Ray
> 
> As Keith says just scroll down and you will come to it its under the heading Steam Fair Shabbington.
> 
> To up load photos to it click on the bit at the top of the page that says Upload pic type in the heading Steam Fair Shabbington, then up load your photos
> 
> Jac
Click to expand...


----------



## rayc

KeiththeBigUn said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Great weekend nice to see old friends and make some new ones
> 
> Ive put some piccys in the album HERE if any of you have some please put them in the album
> 
> Jac & John
> 
> 
> 
> Jac, Where is the album? It is not in MH Rallies 2013 although the photos appear if you select 'show all photos'.
> In any event I cannot see how to upload photos to it.
> Ray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ray, when I follow the link I simply scroll down and the pictures are at the bottom of the first page.
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

Keith, Yes but what if you start at the icon on the main page
<MH Photos> <MH Rallies and Meets> ? The photos do not appear either as an album or individually.
If I click Jac's link the photos do not appear in 2013 MH rallys but of course do if I scroll down to the bottom.
Jac has said in her post " To up load photos to it click on the bit at the top of the page that says Upload pic type in the heading Steam Fair Shabbington, then up load your photos". I cannot see this heading by selecting her link and scrolling down the page.
Ray


----------



## gaspode

Unfortunately, in the new photo galleries no-one except Nuke can create a new album. If you remember, in the old album anyone could create a rally album and others could post pictures into it.

What you need to do Jac is ask Nuke to create a "Shabbington" album under 2013 rallies and move all your photos into it.


----------



## rayc

gaspode said:


> Unfortunately, in the new photo galleries no-one except Nuke can create a new album. If you remember, in the old album anyone could create a rally album and others could post pictures into it.
> 
> What you need to do Jac is ask Nuke to create a "Shabbington" album under 2013 rallies and move all your photos into it.


Ken, is the front page icon link <MH Photos> <MH Rallies and Meets> a link to the 'old albums?
Ray


----------



## gaspode

Hi Ray

Here is the link to the old albums:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2

EDIT:
Just checked and yes, that is the same link Ray.


----------



## rayc

gaspode said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> Here is the link to the old albums:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2
> 
> EDIT:
> Just checked and yes, that is the same link Ray.


It appears to me to be a very strange situation where the icon link from the front page takes you to 'old' albums. How would members know there were 'new' albums? I hesitate to say it is a rubbish facility but its getting that way. It all worked so easily in 2008, is this what ongoing improvements mean?


----------



## rayc

If I go to the top line RESOURCES and select <motorhome rallys> I get to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-album.html

It would appear that 2013 and 2012 albums are on or have been migrated to this new location but the albums for 2011 and earlier have no contents.

This is obviously a different place than if I go via the front page icon route.

There are therefore two different locations on the forum under <motorhome photos> depending upon the route you use to get to them.
Perhaps a new topic should be started in 'website help' with the topic photo albums. The last few posts could be migrated to it to avoid Shabbington rally containing them? Any volunteers?


----------



## gaspode

I can't answer for Nukes logic Ray and I can't argue with your logic either.

I know he wanted to keep a link to the old albums in case members wanted to access old photos - which seems sensible - but why put it in such a prominent place is as much a mystery to me as it obviously is to you. :? 

The old albums had to be closed because they'd been allowed to get into such a sorry state that they would have been a mammoth job to sort out - and the old software was very flakey. Unfortunately there seem to be shortcomings in the new version (the inability for anyone to start a new album for instance) that Nuke hasn't sorted out. I don't know if he's intending to do more work on the new albums or if he's unable to make any further improvements, maybe you need to give him a bit of a poke in the ribs to remind him?

On reflection, possibly you're doing just that? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexblack13

LOL... Extinguishers at the ready next time eh!...

Yes it was a very good weekend. Thoroughly enjoyed it and meeting everyone. Many thanks to all :roll: who made the effort to make us feel welcome. Being the newbies is never easy but it worked out not too bad in the end. Thanks again.. You know who you are...

Even the little Bike had a smile on it's face.... 
So..... Thanks to Clive and his assistants for a good event.. We will be back.

Alex & Carol Black.


----------

